# Ipad2



## Mark Evans

The joys of apple.   

My first post using the apple ipad2, whilst sat on the sofa.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Theres no going back mate !  The only way to surf


----------



## ghostsword

It's amazing he?! No need to use a pc so often now. 


.


----------



## tyrophagus

Its been weeks since I turned on my desktop computer.


----------



## Mark Evans

Im a massive fan of the iPhone, so it was the next logical step for me. It's utterly brilliant. 

My pc will be for gaming and picture editing.


----------



## foxfish

Any news on the Ipad 3?


----------



## Radik

Got HP Touchpad from firesale and for browsing nothing better out there but still I am behind desktop PC and 24" screen, but it is good for bed reading though.


----------



## Gary Nelson

iPad is great for browsing, perfect for on here... Mines great


----------



## Radik

how it can be great without flash?

sent from bed using touchpad not using tapatalk


----------



## cheebs

Radik said:
			
		

> sent from bed using touchpad not using tapatalk


----------



## andyh

Radik said:
			
		

> how it can be great without flash?
> 
> sent from bed using touchpad not using tapatalk




who needs flash?


----------



## Sentral

I'm a web developer/designer in my spare time, I also used flash a lot in the past at uni. Its an awful technology, buggy and inefficient. HTML5 has as many functions as flash and is within the browser. This is one of the reasons the iPads battery last so much longer than any other inferior tablet.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Sentral said:
			
		

> I'm a web developer/designer in my spare time, I also used flash a lot in the past at uni. Its an awful technology, buggy and inefficient. HTML5 has as many functions as flash and is within the browser. This is one of the reasons the iPads battery last so much longer than any other inferior tablet.



I can 2nd that, flash is poop


----------



## foxfish

I absolutely love my Ipad, I bought one when they first came out but there are some issues I would like to see sorted out.
Not least of all is the search facility on the app store, this is terribly inefficient & extremely frustrating to use.
However I love the portability & photo storage is fantastic too, I read at least one book (via the kindle app) a week & take the device with me everywhere.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Seems an apt place to say RIP Steve Jobs.  Insanely Great.


----------



## Mark Evans

The ability to do email, surf, game and tonnes of other stuff whilst sat on a comfy chair is great. The iTunes apps are brilliant. 

The ipad2 seems really quick with processing too.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Seems an apt place to say RIP Steve Jobs.  Insanely Great.




Yes a great loss


----------



## clonitza

*iPad and Takashi Amano*

Amano believes that imagination is the common denominator between photographs and aquariums. This means that visualizing beautiful images leads to highly artistic output. In the current wave of digitalization, even Amano, who refers himself as an "analog person", is also using an iPad. A while back, movie director Hayao Miyazaki's negative comment on iPad, "All I need are pencil and paper" became the talk of the town. Amano, after actually using an iPad, also felt that e-books were impersonal and, at the same time, he was concerned that his unique imagination might be lost through the use of such electronic device. He said, "I still like to read physical books by turning the pages. I don't feel such warmth from iPad; it's just like the difference between home cooking and instant food. Convenience is not everything, and we learn a lot from seemingly unproductive things. I hope people won't become like human clones in the further advancement of digitalization, and I really feel the significance of unique ideas and imagination. That's why I think right-brain thinking will become increasingly important from now. Computers cannot attain this type of thinking. On the other hand, left-brain thinking and information processing may eventually be taken over by computers."
_Aqua Journal October 2011_


----------



## Radik

Any touchpad can do what you guys describe here and some can do worst some better  iPad even miss USB port can't connect camera to load pics...  I do not like Safari on my iphone it is always reloading, reloading pages when moving in between tabs not sure of ipad i guess same crap. I do not like iTunes it is closed format and it does not support Flac lossless format and any music on any PAD POD or similar with tiny headphones etc is useless anyway once you get used to proper stereo set for exapmlle Cyrus stereo + Spendor speakers there is no way back.


----------



## Sentral

Radik said:
			
		

> Any touchpad can do what you guys describe here and some can do worst some better  iPad even miss USB port can't connect camera to load pics...  I do not like Safari on my iphone it is always reloading, reloading pages when moving in between tabs not sure of ipad i guess same crap. I do not like iTunes it is closed format and it does not support Flac lossless format and any music on any PAD POD or similar with tiny headphones etc is useless anyway once you get used to proper stereo set for exapmlle Cyrus stereo + Spendor speakers there is no way back.


Well for a start you CAN connect the iPad to any camera with an adapter. Not many people do though...

The iPod as an MP3 player is actually one of the best sounding available as far as sound quality is concerned. Yes the supplied headphones are awful, but the majority of people don't care that much. 

I use FLAC a lot, I just convert to Apple Losless if I want it on my iPhone/iPod.

The fact isn't what other tablets can do, its _how_ they do it. You really can't argue with 30 million people.


----------



## Radik

... same can be said on other touchpads, get this get that make it better, improve your productivity with this app or that app etc... and the way how you can use and how it feels to you is always personal matter. I personally like webOS and no iOS can match it in my view.

I know it is difficult to argue with 30 millons if ipad would be so cool nobody else would buy any other pad, never ever and only sold would be from apple which is not the case... so just enjoy your ipad


----------



## ghostsword

I believe that the people that buy other tablets is because they want to be different. It would have very little to do with specs. Anything there that would beat an iPad in speed, convenience and style? There is a reason why is number 1 tablet.  

I haven't got one because I'm poor, and would rather buy a wide lens light than an iPad, but I fully understand the appeal of it. 


.


----------



## Radik

Even I would not buy any HP touchpad if it would not be for 110 from firesale and I work for HP so had chance to get one easy. I simply can not justify paying 500 for any of it just for browsing. Also saving for wide lens or macro what comes first will see..


----------



## cheebs

With the greatest respect Luis, thats total bunkam!

I also cant afford a tablet, even if i wanted one. However, if I could it would never be an iPad. Not a cats chance in hell. I dont want to be told how to use it, I want to use it in any way that I want to use it. I dont want Apples permission to install an app that might do something that apple arent happy with. I absolutely HATE iOS,  I am yet to use a version that hasn't frustrated me in some way or another. At least with an Android, or Windows device, a person stands a fighting chance of fixing / installing a workaround to end the frustration. So often, thats not the case with the iCult products...

Sentral - I think you missed Radik's point. The connectivity to the iPad is purely on thier terms. If you want to connect something slightly out of the ordinary, you are forced to buy a propietry adapter to do the job. Just %$*£ing give people a USB port and memory card slots! I mean really... how hard could it be! But Noooo... If apple did that there would be no reason for folks to drop hundreds of pounds on (limited) additional internal space. Users could just carry around memory cards / USB sticks, and have masses of space at their fingertips. But when you have brainwashed half of scociety, there is no need to make life better for your userbase, because they will always support you.

[/end rant LOL]


----------



## clonitza

I think everything you buy fits your lifestyle, people choose to buy something based on his/her feelings for the item they've chosen, no harm there, people are different so in respect for that I think we can stop arguing which one's better 'cause we won't get anywhere.

Mark enjoy your iPad. 

Mike

p.s.


----------



## ghostsword

cheebs said:
			
		

> Sentral - I think you missed Radik's point. The connectivity to the iPad is purely on thier terms. If you want to connect something slightly out of the ordinary, you are forced to buy a propietry adapter to do the job. Just %$*£ing give people a USB port and memory card slots! I mean really... how hard could it be! But Noooo... If apple did that there would be no reason for folks to drop hundreds of pounds on (limited) additional internal space. Users could just carry around memory cards / USB sticks, and have masses of space at their fingertips. But when you have brainwashed half of scociety, there is no need to make life better for your userbase, because they will always support you.
> 
> [/end rant LOL]



I am with you on that one, it would not be hard to add a usb, memory card reader, and while they are it should add also a slide out qwerty keyboard. I would not mind if it was a little bit thicker.


----------



## Joecoral

In all the reviews I've read the Samsung Galaxy 10.1 is generally the tablet of choice over the iPad 2
This would certainly be my choice if only because it runs Android instead of iOS


----------



## Mark Evans

Could someone please try and remove this device from my hands?   

The iPad rules.


----------



## foxfish

I know where you are coming from mate.   

For anyone even remotely artistic or creative the Ipad can offer hours of family entertainment.
I love the photo apps & can achieve results in minutes that would of taken hours or days on photoshop!
Best gadget I have ever owned by far - endless fun & technically amazing!

I have just made up an invite for our upcoming Halloween party, it took me 20 mins to achieve with the help of my 10 year old nephew & apart from the end result we had such a laugh too...
I think some of the critics need to loosen up - the Ipad is great!!


----------



## whatok

mine is gathering dust..

It's a brilliant thing, couldn't be happier with it. Just i have a laptop, and a iphone, so really its just for times when i'm not at either of those..
Which is..oh god.. never?
 Embarassing!

Re: the sour grapes in this thread are overpowering! 

Flash? Outdated.
Connectivity? Cloud.
Price? Quality, Longevity.


----------



## Radik

whatok said:
			
		

> mine is gathering dust..
> 
> It's a brilliant thing, couldn't be happier with it. Just i have a laptop, and a iphone, so really its just for times when i'm not at either of those..
> Which is..oh god.. never?
> Embarassing!
> 
> Re: the sour grapes in this thread are overpowering!
> 
> Flash? Outdated.
> Connectivity? Cloud.
> Price? Quality, Longevity.



Flash.. still kickin in.. plenty flash videos around and flash content like games etc.
Connectivity.. Hello? Cloud is around for some Friday take a look on google or amazon for example and is not tied to one brand but accessible from pretty anything. Will see how will be implemented from apple. But I am sure apple folks will brag how apple invented cloud.
Price.. overpriced, doe snot offer anything extra than others, they have brilliant marketing and though make you feel that way and you fall for it and pay for it
Longetivity.. this philosophy does not go with difficulties to change battery on any apple device, if you read about Lion then you see how much capacity you can lose over year or 2. And besides what is point of longevity when anything new is outdated after one year already? Those apple bastards will not even allow me to have new iOS 5 on my 3g.. so much for longevity it is going to trash and Samsung galaxy 2 will replace it.
Quality..My 3g had internal connectors issues I had to disassemble it and fix it few times already.. less capable people can fork out 50 quid at service counter for this.. should I also remind you quality of iphone 4 antenna? 

Each brand has flaws nothing is perfect just deal with it but one company have better marketing than others

Really no point to argue any more as I said earlier enjoy your iWhatever you have not everybody will fall for it, poeple are different.


----------



## Mark Evans

I love the 'haters' of certain things    really does make me chuckle. Similar to the ADA thing. 

From the reviews I've read, iPad is still top of the tree. 

TBH, I don't care. It's doing everything and more than I thought it would do.


----------



## whatok

Radik said:
			
		

> whatok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is gathering dust..
> 
> It's a brilliant thing, couldn't be happier with it. Just i have a laptop, and a iphone, so really its just for times when i'm not at either of those..
> Which is..oh god.. never?
> Embarassing!
> 
> Re: the sour grapes in this thread are overpowering!
> 
> Flash? Outdated.
> Connectivity? Cloud.
> Price? Quality, Longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash.. still kickin in.. plenty flash videos around and flash content like games etc.
> Connectivity.. Hello? Cloud is around for some Friday take a look on google or amazon for example and is not tied to one brand but accessible from pretty anything. Will see how will be implemented from apple. But I am sure apple folks will brag how apple invented cloud.
> Price.. overpriced, doe snot offer anything extra than others, they have brilliant marketing and though make you feel that way and you fall for it and pay for it
> Longetivity.. this philosophy does not go with difficulties to change battery on any apple device, if you read about Lion then you see how much capacity you can lose over year or 2. And besides what is point of longevity when anything new is outdated after one year already? Those apple bastards will not even allow me to have new iOS 5 on my 3g.. so much for longevity it is going to trash and Samsung galaxy 2 will replace it.
> Quality..My 3g had internal connectors issues I had to disassemble it and fix it few times already.. less capable people can fork out 50 quid at service counter for this.. should I also remind you quality of iphone 4 antenna?
> 
> Each brand has flaws nothing is perfect just deal with it but one company have better marketing than others
> 
> Really no point to argue any more as I said earlier enjoy your iWhatever you have not everybody will fall for it, poeple are different.
Click to expand...


Well, considering gaming through the app store is 233423452435898 times better than anything purely flash, and that websites using flash are a dying breed (and technically bad practice) anyway, I could care less. Plus there are free third party apps that let you use flash if you really really have to.

And as far as longevity is concerned, I still have one of the first ipod minis, and was still using it up to last christmas. It was maybe 7 years old at that time. Not a single problem since i got it. Luckily apple products are designed to work perfectly well without countless upgrades and tweaks, factory fresh! If you want to upgrade to the latest IOS on an older device, then ask yourself why, if the old one works as it should.

I sold the mini for £100! I would have had to give away any other product that old!


----------



## Radik

We are not apple haters Mark, are you then android hater coz you own Apple? I own iPhone myself. Do you know how much I paid for it? 50 euros second hand from friend, it has no greater value for me than that. I am trying to be realistic and consider money vs performance. In this case Apple fails for me. Maybe for you they offer something you are willing to pay that extra. And maybe you read wrong reviews, there is always bias if you google "right" review.

And of course resale value is higher for apple when initial cost is also more and sometimes double of competitors.


----------



## Mark Evans

Each to their own matey   

Since using this device, I've not used my pc in days.


----------



## Matt Warner

Hi guys! Just to let you all know that IOS 5 will be coming out this Wednesday. The new features of this update look really good, one of my favourites is that anything that has IOS 5 wont ever need a computer for updates again and imessage looks good too.


----------



## gmartins

iPad...? What do I need it for?... I've got a macbook pro 

cheers,

GM


----------



## goby wan kenobi

apple is fresh and nice, but personally id go for an android which is not under total control from one firm..

hers what id like for christmass





http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/11/asus-t ... e-preview/


----------



## vygec

totally agree here as well, android all the way for me too.


----------



## LondonDragon

I am no Apple fan as most of you know by now lol but I have to say nothing beats the iPad in terms of tablets, I have one and I love it, its the only Apple device I own (apart from two jailbroken Apple TV 2, cheap XBMC media centre devices), I have used many Android tablets and haven't found one that can match the iPad, even the Asus Transformer, when Android 4 comes out and you get it into the new Samsung Tabs then that might change


----------



## foxfish

Anyone have any info on the iPad 3?


----------



## Alastair

I must admit I was never interested in the iPads but got one for my little girl at Xmas and and it's brilliant. I'm always on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

